# The HEC list



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok so this is the official thread dedicated to the HEC list. Does anyone know for sure when it is coming out? Some said September 24 but it didn't come out yet. If anything new comes up please update and post the list here or attachment for the list.


Thanks


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

the list is up!!

Higher Education Commission Pakistan


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

*squid*, thanks for the update, but I couldn't find the list on the link you provided. I don't know if it's because I'm just not seeing it on the page or maybe because you linked the wrong page. Is there another link I could visit to see the list?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The list is there, you just have to click to the right side of the page to open the pdf version of the list.

Here's another link, directly to the list:

http://www.hec.gov.pk/new/AcademicA...tudents/download/merit_list_SFS_2007-2008.pdf

Or you can click on this thumbnail below to check out the full list:


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT IN FOR SFS 2007/2008......WOHOOOOOOOO CHAK DEYYY!! I know Taimuir got in (#11), Sameer did (#4), who else? Any ladies...


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

The highest score for *MBBS* was *935* and lowest *802*
The highest score for *BDS* was *935* and lowest *773*

Most of the students were accepted at (highest-lowest):

Khyber Medicalk College (6)
Ayub Medical College (5)
Nawabshah Medical College (5)
KEMU, AIMC, NMC, FJMC (4)
DOW, RMC, PMC (3)
Quaid-e-Azam Medical College (3)
Service Institute of Medical Science (3)
Sheikh Zyed, Liaquat, Chandka Medical College (1)

So who's not happy?#frown


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

congrats to all! hey smeer can i get ur email adress?


----------



## sairaz (Aug 22, 2007)

this is the list for pak origin self finance...wut bout for foreigners on merit or self finance? is there a diff list for htat or wut? im confused.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

im pretty sure this list is for foreigners on self-finance.....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, this is the last list that's gonna be out this year. The lists for everyone else who was already accepted on merit came out a while back, also posted in this forum, under the Medical Colleges in Pakistan Thread.


----------

